

Fake it until you make it - without becoming a fake yourself - subimage
http://subimage.com/blog/2013/10/27/fake-it-until-you-make-it/#.Um3RhIEZNQA.hackernews

======
sherm8n
I like the sentiment. And for the most part I do agree with you that many
wantrepreneurs are looking for funding. There are a few who really can bring
that vision to life though. Many of my friends have gone on to get funding
without having any revenue. It's how well you can convince someone that the
vision is possible.

~~~
subimage
That's a whole different discussion for another article. I'm of the opinion
most people should not chase funding - especially without revenue. :)

